# Sportstand



## WingshooterMN (Jun 18, 2003)

I hunt a lot of spots where the water is 2-4ft deep and it can be a challenge finding a spot for the dog, trying to get her to stand on a floating bog. This looks like the ticket. 

http://www.sportstand.net/

Available at Mack's and some other spots.
http://www.mackspw.com/item.asp?im=SPR100+WB&d=Sportstand_Hunting_Dog_Stand

Anyone used these? Seen them in person?


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes, I have been using one for about 5 years for many of the same reasons you mentioned. They are very easy to carry. They price has gone up a little since I bought mine, but I will but another one when this one goes. After 5 season of heavy use its still in excellent condtion.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I've also been using one for 5 years. They are excellent. One of the crossbars has finally rusted through. But, we hunt in brackish water. I will definitely get one again.

Buck


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

Last season was my firsy using one. Do NOT waste your money buying the camo pattern as I did, or the decoy bag option (waste of money imho). Just buy the black one, if you go this route. It was nice, quite bulky to carry. I have never seen in person the Port-a-Pooch. www.portapooch.net/portapooch.html Looks alright, you might also want to check it out.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

nice idea, but WAY overpriced.......


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

*sportstand*

Isn't all this dog stuff overpriced? But, thats okay if its a quality product.


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: sportstand*



mjh345 said:


> Isn't all this dog stuff overpriced? But, thats okay if its a quality product.


You are correct!


----------



## DuckTruk (May 18, 2005)

It is worth every penny. It is very well made.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

it is almost "TOO WELL MADE". It is a great product and i wouldn't hunt standing water without it. But it is a little to heavy. I pack or bike into most of my hunting spots, I strap it to a hiking pack frame to get the weight distributed better. 

I think it is an awesome tool for a young dog. It gave my dog a "place" to be. It helped him gain steadiness more than anything. When he was young, he didn't want to stand or sit in chest high water, so he would move around all the time. The sportstand gave him a place and he loves it. Now i can set it up anywhere and tell him to load up on it. A lot of times for hiding purposes, i have him 20 to 30yrds away from me. 

Now that he knows the game though, he likes to stand beside me in the water. He doesn't care about being uncomfortable anymore.

Avery is suppose to come out with one next year, It is suppose to be great, at least that is what they say.lol. I'm sure just like all of their other products, they have inlisted the pro's to help. just like the ATB's and the new dog blind. Useing Justin Tacket and the guys at War Eagle and many others.


----------



## WingshooterMN (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks for the info everyone. I got to take a look at Lab Head's sportstand the other day. He had the taller version (32" - 48"). Anyone have the shorter version, (18" - 32")? Has it ever been too short?

Wondering if I need it to be taller than 32" ever.


----------



## Jeff Kolanski (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey Wingshooter, just buy the taller and shorter model. That way, I can borrow the shorter one when I need to. :lol:


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

WingshooterMN said:


> Anyone have the shorter version, (18" - 32")? Has it ever been too short?
> 
> Wondering if I need it to be taller than 32" ever.


I use the shorter version....and it works great. Most of my hunting is in flooded timber, with water anywhere from knee-to-thigh deep.

A buddy of mine originally purchased a tall version and then sent it back to exchange it for the shorter one.

Your best bet when deciding which one to get is to determine your average water depth where you hunt.

Good luck and enjoy your Sportstand!


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

go with the shorter one. packs up smaller and it is a little lighter

plenty tall.


----------

